# Leer Ondas cerebrales



## h3f2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Necesitaría saber si alguien tiene y/o tiene el circuíto de un sensor o circuíto con el que se pueda leer las ondas cerebrales.

Saludos a todos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2009)

JAJAJA

1) ese sistema se llama Monitor de Ondas Cerebrales (MOC) y no es nada sencillo.
2) las ondas cerebrales se encuentran en el orden de 0,1Hz a 30Hz, frecuencias muy bajas y dificiles de manejar.
3) por último debes tener información sobre que significa cada frecuencia cerebral.

te dejo unos archivos.

saludos.


----------



## h3f2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Muchísimas grácias. Te debo una . 

Saludos


----------



## h3f2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Este circuíto funcionaría ?
*http://bligoo.com/media/users/0/13369/images/monitor-alfa.jpg*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 13, 2009)

ahi dice que para las alfa solamente.

el tema es el siguiente:

necesitarias bornes o chupetes que poner en la cabeza, la señal que obtengas amplificarla miles de veces para obtener una ganancia adecuada, filtrarla para obtener la señal pura sin ruidos, y luego determinar con comparadores si es alfa, beta, theta etc, etc


----------



## netolana (Mar 28, 2010)

Para amplificar las señales, antes debes filtrar el ruido, porque si el ruido supera a la señal se enmascara en puro ruido.
Como te fue con la medición? Conseguiste algo porque lo necesito para mi tesis y no encuentro mucho que sirva.
Gracias


----------



## Javilondo (Ago 29, 2010)

¿Cuántos electrodos serán suficientes para hacer un mapeo desente de la actividad en el cortex cerebral?


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 13, 2010)

Buenas!

Buscando otra cosa me tope con este post y como no pasaron los 6 meses, paso a contestar 

Te dejo dos links (talves te sirvan)

Este es del NIA de ocz (en el cual lo desarmaron dejando ver el pcb)

http://m8ta.com/index.pl?pid=600

Si exploras la pagina tiene otras cosas interesantes, yo que se talves te sirve de algo 

Y este segundo link es de hackaday sobre un proyecto libre sobre eso:

http://hackaday.com/2008/09/19/open-source-neural-activity-monitors/

Buena suerte! espero que mis molestias no hayan sido en vano 

saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2010)

tus molestias no han sido totalmente en vano pero...solo la pagina de hac a day se puede ver...la otra no.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 14, 2010)

Buenas!



DJ DRACO dijo:


> tus molestias no han sido totalmente en vano pero...solo la pagina de hac a day se puede ver...la otra no.



En si, puse la direccion concreta donde esta esa pagina. Yo la puedo ver pero en el caso de que alguien no pueda, vaya al segundo link que puse y que haga click en el link verde que dice "OCZ Neural Acutator Interface teardown" (te redireccionara a otro articulo de hackaday) y despues hay que hacerle click a el link verde que dice "m8ta fun".

saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## lleon95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Este circuito funciona?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2011)

¿Y si lo armás, lo probás y después nos contás? 

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.
Una sola cosa, por favor escribí en texto plano, sin formatos ni colores. Usá esas opciones para resaltar algún pasaje o palabra en el texto.


----------



## lleon95 (Jun 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el consejo =) y por la bienvenida


----------



## lleon95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Me puse a armarlo y adivinen? No funciona. Voy a ver si hago correciones


----------



## tremoloko (Jun 16, 2011)

gracias por el aporte y seguire investigando.


----------



## juandavid212 (Abr 11, 2012)

lleon95 que haz avanzado en tu investigasion??


----------



## jhonalex (Ago 1, 2012)

Bueno compañeros, les proporcionaré un link donde pueden encontrar información detallada de como construir un monitor de ondas cerebrales haciendo uso del famoso juego de Mattel Mindflex, para los que no conocen este juguetito es en pocas palabras un dispositivo que te permite controlar una pelotita suspendida en el aire a través de  una balaca que se coloca en la cabeza del jugador. Su funcionamiento se basa en el principio del EEG, es decir que dicha balaca  registra tus ondas cerebrales mediante sensores de muy alta fidelidad.

El proyecto esta pensado para construirlo usando una tarjeta de Arduino. La programación tambien el monataje  y el software para la visualización del las ondas cerebrales se encuentran en el siguiente link :
http://frontiernerds.com/brain-hack/ 

No obstante sería bueno diseñar un monitor de ondas cerebrales mediante microntroladores PIC sin nececidad de usar el Mindflex. Si alguien ya lo ha hecho que comparta la información. 

Saludos...!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Ago 2, 2012)

mindflex! jajajajaja!. solo es una banda con sensores de presión. por 100 dlls no esperemos más.


----------



## PHelectronica (Jun 18, 2015)

No es por desanimarlos pero dudo mucho que cualquier circuito colgado en internet sirva para algo, creo que no valdría la pena ni analizarlo, hay que usar componentes de tecnología militar no se consiguen en cualquier lado… etc..
Creo que sería mas fácil ponerte un osciloscopio de ultra precisión en la cabeza y ver lo que llegas a encontrar

O si no con movimientos y acelerómetro


----------

